# My AR-15 5.54 Nato and two 10 shot groups



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Guys here are three pictures of the AR-15 that I just recently finished building and also 2 targets with 10 shot groups on them. 22" stainless bull barrel, 5.56 nato, tasco varmint 6-24-44 scope, and alot of other details that aren't really that important. haha.

























This next picture of the target is a 10 shot group with no more than 5 seconds between each shot. there are a few extra holes in there that aren't from the group. all of the shots in the upper right quadrant except for the lowest one on the right are from the group. These shots were all with bult federal ammo 55gr FMJ.









This next group was just a 10 shot group taking my time. These shots were all with 50gr Fiochi Vmax rounds. Not the best but they will kill a coyote just the same.









I will be going out bright and early (well dark and early) tomorrow morning to see about breaking her in on some coyotes. Me and a hunting buddy will be trying out two new locations and then possibly hitting an old one depending on how the day goes.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking setup, the grouping is definitely in the kill zone!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree either one will kill a yote equally. Nice build Helmet!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice rifle helmet. MOC , plenty good.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

well for the rifles first real outing it did pretty well. I still have to get used to shooting an AR style rifle. I am sure that with some quality ammo/reloads and a little bit more practice I will have every hole touching. I also need to put some weight in the butt stock to counter the weight of that big bull barrel. it is a little tipsy towards the front. I find that if I let my grip on the rifle lose to much the rifle will tilt forward. The nice thing about it being a little front heavy is that when it is sitting in a pair of shooting sticks it is locked in there and not going anywhere.

I took it on it's first hunt today and wasn't able to score anything but was able to call in 3 yotes and my buddy Erik bagged his first one. It is a funny story that I will tell in another post.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice looking gun !

I like the stainless .

What kind of trigger ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know what you mean on the weight thing I was looking to buy a bull, then a varmint weight and settled on a heavy for the very reasons you list, and am glad i did.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

The trigger for now is just a factory stainless trigger. I did polish the contact points and smooth everything out before installing them. it is fairly crisp and isn't to awefully heavy. Personally I am a bit more of a fan of a heavy trigger than I am of a hair trigger anyways.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On an AR I would much prefer smooth over light, within reason of course.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice rifle Jason. I love mine. It's 24" monopod butt. It's heavy too. My home loads are 77 grain SMK 23.4 of R-15 .004 off the lands .002 neck tension. It is an annihilator out to 400 yards.






A little reload data for you too. Mine started shooting really great at about 400-450 rounds.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Am I reading that correctly E=MC2 ? does that say 1/4" group at 260yds ?


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yep. I do take it serious!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you compete ?


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

haha alot of people can't hold a 1/4" group at 100 yards much less at 260 yards. That is a pretty sweet looking setup there Eyemakecalls2. I would love to pop on a few more accessories on mine but I am low on cash at the moment.

What brand stock and bipod are you running?


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

It took me four years to build. Just had to keep wanting. Well and spend every spare dime. I don't compete at least not yet. Until yesterday my distance shots were limited to 300yards. It is hard on anything out to three hundred you can bet on that. I've had a little time off, So, I spent all day Monday using a machete in unimpassable-uphill trailblazing. I have some poison oak to show for it too. Nasty stuff. But we now have a 100, 200, 300, 610, 750, 800, and a 900 yard shot. I spent yesterday and today figuring out the hold overs for the 610yrds and the 900. For my Ar shooting .223 the 610 yard shot is 14 moa hold over (just a tiny bit less) and the 900 is 34 moa (just a tiny bit more) I am hitting the 6' x8' card board back drop and my best group for the two days is 7" X 9" About the best group, it's low by about 26 inches. I will get better. I was looking for groups at that distance the rest comes later. I use the Brian Litz program for my get close moa's It works really good. The one point note worthy is on my scale the Sierra Match kings weight in at 77.1 g so that means alot. That little .1 As Brian says in his book, " the program is only as accurate as the data you put into it." All in having fun.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ooops Helmet_s I didn't mean to not answer your question. This should help, The stock is a:


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

That looks to be a pretty nice stock. I wish the sticker shock wasn't so high. I would love to put something other than the standard A2 stock on mine but I can't afford to drop that kind of cash right now. I have been watching for decent used stocks but usually when I find a nice one they want to much and the others I find are junk. I will just have to stick with my A2 for now.

I haven't tried pushing my AR-15 out past 300 yards yet. I will need to work up some loads and give it a shot sometime.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Helmet_s, It's leathal at 300 for sure! I got the stock on ebay. I bought it used. Keep trying they do show up. I still paid a couple bills plus for it. But it is the ticket for the distance 300 yarder. I had this buck that just wouldn't turn sideways and I had to head shot it at 300. It had made me and was staring at me waiting for me to move. And it would have bolted. I was on a knoll in the brush over looking a area I saw rubs in. I wouldn't move and he wouldn't. My trigger finger moved a little. Even at that range it went tru. I have made shots that I don't think I would have if the monopod wasn't down. I might not have taken them at all!


----------

